# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Новости Беларуси >  В Минске взорвался гараж

## JAHolper

Сегодня в Минске на территории гаражного кооператива в микрорайоне Масюковщина прогремел взрыв. Взорвался один из гаражей и полностью разрушил соседние. Подробности в видео репортаже:

----------

